# Your Top Ten Favorite Rock Albums



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

As the title suggests, I'm doing it so as to only mention one album per band.

1. Led Zeppelin - IV
2. U2 - Achtung Baby
3. The Smiths - Hatful of Hollow
4. Days of the New - Orange
5. The Mars Volta - De-loused in the Comatorium
6. Pink Floyd - Meddle 
7. The Tragically Hip - Fully Completely
8. The Stone Temple Pilots - Core
9. Megadeth - Rust in Peace
10. The Doors - LA Woman

I simply listed the Rock bands I listened to the most growing up... I wasn't trying to shaft many honorable mentions such as The Beatles, Stones, Cream, Metallica, Radiohead, Hendrix etc etc, all of which are great. I just listened to the above bands the most.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Kate Bush - Hounds of love
2. Pink Floyd - Wish you were here
3. Genesis - Selling England by the pound
4. Porcupine Tree - Fear of a blank planet
5. Tori Amos - Scarlets walk
6. Dire Straits - Love over gold
7. Meat Loaf - Bat out of hell
8. Paul Simon - Graceland
9. Peter Gabriel - So
10. Bryan Ferry - As time goes by

likewise, limiting myself to one per act......


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

1. Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
2. Led Zeppelin - II
3. The Beatles - Revolver
4. Bob Dylan - Blood on the Tracks
5. R.E.M. - Life's Rich Pageant
6. King Crimson - Red
7. Metallica - ...And Justice for All
8. Deep Purple - In Rock
9. Bob Dylan - Blonde on Blonde
10. Radiohead - OK Computer

I still rock out occasionally, but recently it's been almost all classical and jazz for me.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Certainly not definitive, but some favorites nonetheless:

Can - Future Days
Boredoms - Super Ae
Faust - So Far
Faust - IV
Amon Duul II - Phallus Dei
Black Sabbath - Heaven & Hell
Judas Priest - Stained Class
Flipper - generic album
Mercyful Fate - Don't Break the Oath
Flower Travellin' Band - Satori

Something along those lines. Their value to me is something other than being "rock", although they qualify in one way or another.


----------



## skalpel (Nov 20, 2011)

Though it'd change a lot, these would probably find themselves up there the most:

1. Robert Wyatt - Rock Bottom
2. Caravan - In The Land of Grey & Pink
3. Radiohead - Hail to the Theif
4. Syd Barrett - The Madcap Laughs
5. The Beatles - Revolver
6. Camel - Mirage
7. King Crimson - Red
8. Dungen - 4
9. Frank Zappa - Hot Rats
10. Morte Macabre - Symphonic Holocaust


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I won't go through a lot of rigmarole and ranking but these are among my favorites:

1. Yes - Going for the One
1. Jethro Tull - A Passion Play
2. Emerson, Lake and Palmer - Tarkus
3. King Crimson - In the Court of the Crimson King
3.5 Yes - Close to the Edge
4. Yes - Tales from Topographic Oceans
5. Happy the Man - Crafty Hands
5. Black Sabbath - Reunion
6. Genesis - Foxtrot 
7. Gentle Giant - Free Hand

and several hundred others.


----------



## MrCello (Nov 25, 2011)

1. Jimi Hendrix - Are You Experienced?
2. Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
3. Led Zeppelin - IV
4. Yes - Fragile
5. The Who - Tommy
6. Pink Floyd - The Wall
7. Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
8. Led Zeppelin - Presence
9. Emerson, Lake, and Palmer - Brain Salad Surgery
10. Radiohead - Kid A


----------



## fartwriggler (Aug 27, 2011)

1.Hatful of Hollow-The Smiths
2.The Queen is Dead-The Smiths
3.Closer-Joy Division
4.Axis: Bold as love-Hendrix Experience
5.Are you Experienced?-Hendrix Experience
6.The White Album-The Beatles
7.Safe as Milk- Captain Beefheart
8.We're only in it for the Money-Zappa and the Mothers
9.My Generation -The Who
10.Led Zep 3-Led Zep


----------



## pollux (Nov 11, 2011)

One album per artist? OK. In alphabetical order:

1. The Beatles - Magical Mystery Tour
2. David Bowie - Hunky Dory
3. Marvin Gaye - What's Going On
4. Genesis - Selling England by the Pound
5. Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick
6. Bob Marley - Legend
7. The Rolling Stones - Sticky Fingers
8. Talking Heads - Little Creatures
9. Television - Marquee Moon
10. The Velvet Underground - The Velvet Underground & Nico


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

In no particular order:

The Doors-Morrison Hotel
Jethro Tull-Living In The Past
The Mothers-Uncle Meat
FZ & The Mothers-Roxy And Elsewhere
Yes-Fragile
Gentle Giant-Acquiring The Taste
Emerson, Lake & Palmer-s/t
National Health-Of Queues And Cures
Mike Keneally-Sluggo
Mike Keneally-Dancing


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

In no particular order... and likely to change by tomorrow:

1. Bob Dylan- Highway 61 Revisited
2. Bob Dylan- Blonde on Blonde
3. The Rolling Stones- Beggar's Banquet
4. The Rolling Stones- Let it Bleed
5. The Beatles- Rubber Soul
6. The Kinks- The Kinks are the Village Green Preservation Society
7. Roy Orbison- The All Time Greatest Hits of Roy Orbison
8. Little Richard- The Very Best of Little Richard
9. The Band- The Band
10. Van Morrison- Moondance


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Not sure many of these qualify as pure "Rock", most are on the fringe, but here we go:

1. Sophie Hunger - 1983
2. B-52s - B-52s
3. The Verve - Northern Soul
4. Counting Crows - August & Everything After
5. Velvet Underground - The Velvet Underground
6. Radiohead - The Bends
7. Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
8. Red House Painters - Songs for a Blue Guitar
9. The Sundays - Reading, Writing and Arithmetic
10. Slint - Spiderland


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

1. Bob Dylan - Blonde on Blonde (not really rock)
2. Stones - Let It Bleed/Exile on Mainstreet, can't make up my mind
3. Radiohead - The Bends
4. Radiohead - OKComputer/Kid A (can't make up my mind)
5. Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
6. The Doors - The Doors
7. Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms
8. Led Zep - IV
9. Stone Temple Pilots - Purple
10 Soundgarden - Super Unknown


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Wow,...I'd missed this thread! You guys are representing pretty sweet so far. I'm just gonna go quick off the top of my head and not in any order.

Jimi Hendrix - Axis, Bold As Love
Pink Floyd - Animals
The Doors - L.A. Woman
Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin III
Grateful Dead - Workingman's Dead
Bob Dylan - Blood On The Tracks
Metallica - ...And Justice For All
Nirvana - Nevermind
Blind Melon - Blind Melon
Rollins Band - The End of Silence
Green Day - American Idiot



So, again...no order and this list can change at any minute.


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

I, like many above, also would include Blood on the Tracks. But I would have to give an edge to the original acetate of that album. Must the list include only official releases?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Impossible job really, but ok....one album per artist limit....

Bob Dylan - Blonde on Blonde
Beatles - Revolver
Talking Heads - Remain in Light
Dusty Springfield - Dusty in Memphis
Rolling Stones - Sticky Fingers
Stevie Wonder - Songs in the Key of Life
Prince - Sign of the Times
Joni Mitchell - Blue
Bob Marley and the Wailers - Live!
The Who - Who's Next

Tomorrow's list would be different, I'm sure.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Talking Heads - Remain in Light


This album has got to be one of the most creative and interesting releases in the rock world. David Byrne is briliant!

There was a live CD/DVD from the 1980 tour released a while back.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Agree on the Talking Heads album - it would definitely make my next ten!


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

starthrower said:


> This album has got to be one of the most creative and interesting releases in the rock world. David Byrne is briliant!
> 
> There was a live CD/DVD from the 1980 tour released a while back.


Yes, I love everything they have done, except for their last two albums. My ranking of their studio albums would look something like this (I've grouped the ones that for my taste are too close to call together)...

-1 Remain in Light

-2 More Songs About Buildings and Food
-3 Speaking in Tongues

-4 Little Creatures
-5 Fear of Music
-6 77

-7 Naked

-8 True Stories

The DVD you're referring to is "Live in Rome" I think which is indeed very good. And there's also "Stop Making Sense" - one of, if not THE best concert movie ever....


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Blind Melon - Blind Melon


Nice one. I think their album _Soup_ also deserves an honorable mention.


----------

